
How I Made Over 100% YoY Profit Investing - lettergram
https://austingwalters.com/how-i-made-over-100-yoy-profit-investing/
======
mark_l_watson
Nice writeup. I have been using your project piglet for the news suggestions;
I should have invested :-)

~~~
lettergram
Perhaps I should have invested more than my tax return ;)

------
cheez
That drawdown is brutal

~~~
marketgod
That pullback was brutal but making profits in 2018 was a good thing. We
tested 2017 levels on SPY.

I'd be curious how this works with options, specifically under 45 DTE options.
I wanted to sign up a while ago when you posted just haven't had time to try
other tools as I have been busy.

~~~
lettergram
Do note: I don't give access to my asset management software. The site at the
moment is just when to enter and leave a given asset, not cross asset.

That being said, haven't tested myself. Given the advantage we're using (a
method called ExpertRank), we recommend holding for at least one quarter. So I
expect it wont work as well for that short, but maybe

------
gene_vache
This is the real ycombinator isn't it, I can't believe this is up on here, is
it April first already?

~~~
mark_l_watson
The guy who wrote this works on the machine learning team that I manage. This
is his side (personal) project, and the project is real. He has been working
on this for years. Not a April first joke.

